# The Disappointing Cubes Thread



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone have cubes that they found disappointing?

For me, the GTS3M is a major disappointment. It was all good OOTB, but after 2 months it's, well, disappointing. I had what would have been a 15, turn into a 23 because of an E-Perm and the cube not corner-cutting and turning properly. 

Also the YLM 4x4 M, it, like the GTS3M, was amazing ootb, but after a comp, it was weird. It turned blocky and just dry, and eughhh.

Oh, well


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 6, 2020)

The GTS3 is far from disappointing IMO. Although the ridges can be quite bothersome to some people, a lot of people who mained it forgot about the ridges. Not to mention the use of the WRM, which is basically the same cube. I got mine around 18 months ago and it's holding up very strong. I think the issues that you are having are not due to the cube but due to a lack of maintenance. Make sure that your cube has the right amount of lube, good tensions, good spring strength (If you can adjust it), ETC. Now for a disappointing cube, I'm gonna say the Valk 4. The Valk 3 and Elite are mains of mine and the Valk 2 is also good once you swap the springs for MGC 2x2 springs. I was not a big fan of the 5x5 but a lot of people are, the Valk 4 has a lot of issues compared to the other Valk products. It does not have all that great performance, especially when compared to the Aosu GTS2 or Wrm. Some people enjoy it but it was a let down for most people who got one. It just can't really compete with the Moyu 4x4s for the majority of cubers.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

The SpeedRipper speedcube


----------



## Sion (Apr 6, 2020)

Mine was the GAN X. I can see why it was such a popular cube, but it doesn't really do anything special with my turning style, which causes me to catch much more often than on my main, which is currently the TengYun v1.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 6, 2020)

My biggest recent disappointment was probably the Guhong v3m, I suspect some people will like it but it just didn't seem very good, I made a review on it and it was for about 2 months the most watched video on my channel which was somewhat annoying.


----------



## kadabrium (Apr 6, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> My biggest recent disappointment was probably the Guhong v3m, I suspect some people will like it but it just didn't seem very good, I made a review on it and it was for about 2 months the most watched video on my channel which was somewhat annoying.


i tried one and mechanism wise the closest id compare it to is the moyu 50mm mini cubes


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 6, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> My biggest recent disappointment was probably the Guhong v3m, I suspect some people will like it but it just didn't seem very good, I made a review on it and it was for about 2 months the most watched video on my channel which was somewhat annoying.


IDK why, but I love that cube. I did spend an hour tensioning and lubing it to perfection, but it is my OH main and my 3x3 backup backup main, behind the Tengyun and WRM.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Apr 6, 2020)

I got my my first 4x4 (the meilong 4x4) and I showed it to a couple of friends. Than I showed it to non cuber phillip, he aggresively corner cuted on it and popped it, I was just starting out so i was not able to put it back together..


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

Mine is the GAN 356 X. I like the looks and how you can customize it a lot, but before I get lube, Its disappointing me.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 6, 2020)

By FAR the biggest disappointment was the Yuexiao EDM. my first real speedcube was the original Yuexiao back in 2017, I loved it. Then a year or two later I got the Yuexiao Pro, which is probably my favorite cube of all time but I just can't use it because of the insane amount of corner twists and pops even on a tight setting. Than I got the EDM and it is just straight garbage even after lots of maintenance and lubing.


----------



## N's-cvt (Apr 6, 2020)

My disappointing cube is the Valk3, everyone was saying back in 2017 how great a cube it is and this and that but when I got it it was the slowest blockiest finger hurting cube I own. That Valk is literally garbage I should have spent my 20$ on a GTS2M


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> My disappointing cube is the Valk3, everyone was saying back in 2017 how great a cube it is and this and that but when I got it it was the slowest blockiest finger hurting cube I own. That Valk is literally garbage I should have spent my 20$ on a GTS2M


I disagree. It is slow, and it is blocky, but it has this crunchy and hollow feel no other cube has.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 6, 2020)

Valk 3 M is the best cube ever made.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Valk 3 M is the best cube ever made.


Strongly agree.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> For me, the GTS3M is a major disappointment. It was all good OOTB, but after 2 months it's, well, disappointing. I had what would have been a 15, turn into a 23 because of an E-Perm and the cube not corner-cutting and turning properly.
> 
> Also the YLM 4x4 M, it, like the GTS3M, was amazing ootb, but after a comp, it was weird. It turned blocky and just dry, and eughhh.



I think the solution to cubes that used to be good OOTB but are now bad is called lube


----------



## Sion (Apr 6, 2020)

A big universal disappointment had to be the MGC v2. YJ touted it to be a massive upgrade, but it was quite bad and rushed in terms of design choices,


----------



## teh yoshi (Apr 7, 2020)

I was really disappointed with the GAN356 XS. No matter how much I tried setting it up and testing different tensions and lubes, it still felt like a cheap toy. I loved that it was lightweight and easy to turn, but the feeling could not be more opposite of smooth. The magnets are too small and snappy (typical of GAN's choice of 3mm magnets), and it felt really noticeable when the cube is light as it is. It also felt really catchy and the corner cutting wasn't as smooth as I hoped it would be as in the 354, X, and R.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 7, 2020)

hmmmm


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 7, 2020)

i dont like the the gts3m either, its like the corners are too heavy and the magnets too strong
now that i come think of it i guess i'd love the WR


----------

